# differentce between apbt and bully?



## steph290689

I really don't understand lol


----------



## American_Pit13

One is bred for its working ability APBT This is a Game bred dog. The original APBT
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [26] :: GARNER'S CHINAMAN (4XW)

There is also a more current days forum of the APBT in a show/working dog. 








The American Bully has been bred for its size, looks , and preferably lack of DA
they range in "Bullyness" from a smaller well done bully up to a hugely over proportioned dog.

My American Bully Slim ( well put together IMO) 








More Bully








A much more overdone American Bully


----------



## steph290689

*gotcha*

but umm bullys aren't ukc registered or adba or anything is it?
are they just mutts?
what kennel club recognises bullys?
the reason am asking is i have a gottiline pitbull pup and i just want to know how to classify him as a apbt(what it says on his ukc papers) or a bully because hes gottiline?


----------



## Carriana

Gotti=bully, for sure. 

All AmBullies w/ papers have "APBT" on their papers because that's the origin. However between either selective breeding and/or outcrossing with other breeds (mastiffs), we now have a different type of dog altogether. I believe the bullies now have their own registry, perhaps someone could post up the name of it and a link...?


----------



## American_Pit13

The bullies are now registered thru the ABKC
American Bully Kennel Club - 2008

American Bullies started as APBTS but where mixed with other breeds of dog to create a dog with more mass. Papers where hung to keep the registered as APBTS.


----------



## ggates415

YOU KNOW I REALLY DONT UNDERSTAND WHY THEY WOULD EVEN CALL THEM BULLIES IN THE FIRST PLACE.. THEY ARE COMPLETE PUSH OVERS.. WELL AT LEAST THE SHORT OVER WIEGHT ONES ARE. A REAL APBT IS THE COMPLETE OPPOSITE OF A BULLYBREED. I MEAN DONT GET ME WRONG BULLIES ARE NICE IN THEIR OWN RIGHT BUT MY HEART IS APBT UP AND DOWN.. AND TO BE MORE EXACT OFRN IS THE BEST PERIOD!!


----------



## razors_edge

steph290689 said:


> but umm bullys aren't ukc registered or adba or anything is it?
> are they just mutts?
> what kennel club recognises bullys?
> the reason am asking is i have a gottiline pitbull pup and i just want to know how to classify him as a apbt(what it says on his ukc papers) or a bully because hes gottiline?


mutts??? theya are far from mutts....i have a RE and shes with the ukc registered as a apbt but shes a bully so im goin to re register with the abkc...bullys are beautiful dogs, they are usually bred for show but if u know how to breed them they can have good drive...ppl consider them lazy but mines isnt...if u want to check out sum bullys and what they look like go to clubbully.com


----------



## Oldskool Brent

The difference is centuries upon centuries of selective breeding. :doggy:


----------



## pitbulllover27870

american_pit13 said:


> One is bred for its working ability APBT This is a Game bred dog. The original APBT
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [26] :: GARNER'S CHINAMAN (4XW)


lol i wonder if chinaman was really that shinny lol.. he's soo shinny in that pic lmao


----------



## Inf602

The American Bully's origin go back to APBT and therefore most will have UKC papers and will be listed as APBT's. The new registry for the Bully is the American Bully Kennel Club - 2008

Just remember that because the registry is fairly new, you will have to have a valid pedigree to show proof of ancestry through either UKC, AKC or ADBA. I too own a Bully along with an APBT and I am in the process of getting my female registered through ABKC and the cost is $20.00.

As for the difference between the 2 breeds, that will vary depending on who is answering the question. In my honest opinion and owning both and APBT and AmBully, the APBT is a gamebred dog and has lots of energy. I would not recommend this dog to starters as that may be a bit too much to handle. Plenty of energy in these dogs and if the energy is not redirected or driven out through work, you could have an aggresive dog. There are extremely loyal dogs and simply want to be rewarded for their loyalty. The AmBully, was indeed bred more for show while you will see many of the AmBully's used for weight pulling. They were also bred for tempermant and they are truly a gentle breed though others would disagree.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

american_pit13 said:


> One is bred for its working ability APBT This is a Game bred dog. The original APBT
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [26] :: GARNER'S CHINAMAN (4XW)
> 
> The American Bully has been bred for its size, looks , and preferably lack of DA
> they range in "Bullyness" from a smaller well done bully up to a hugely over proportioned dog.
> 
> My American Bully Slim ( well put together IMO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Bully


ive always thought slim was a looker i love that tri too! thats about the biggest i'd go though! good examples!


----------



## Inf602

I personally like a nice well built Bully. One that has some weight to it but a defined weight in which you can easily see the muscles.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

jeepfreak said:


> deleted.


thats why this is a thread about THE DIFFERENCE between APBTS and BULLYS!

woah bessie i think you need to slow youre roll. I think a bully that isn't overdone is a great looking dog, and a wonderful COMPANION dog. I know the difference buddy, in fact I own an AmStaff.. Watch who youre calling an idiot!


----------



## Oldskool Brent

StaffyDaddy said:


> thats why this is a thread about THE DIFFERENCE between APBTS and BULLYS!
> 
> woah bessie i think you need to slow youre roll. I think a bully that isn't overdone is a great looking dog, and a wonderful COMPANION dog. I know the difference buddy, in fact I own an AmStaff.. Watch who youre calling an idiot!


Just the same, I'd like to see the breed go away or have a full on name change that doesn't have bull or american in the name. Then saturate the TV for 1 solid week with nothing but programs about the differences between the two and that any pit bull over 80 pounds is not a pit bull, and 80 was being nice. :doggy:


----------



## vdubbinya

Ok. since u all know it all. lets show some good representations of the breed. what about my boy (weighing in at 52 lbs, *COUGH*, in your standard, *COUGH*) 100% RAZORS EDGE (so that u all know hes bully  ) i hate how all bullies are lumped together by apbt people. :hammer::hammer::hammer: but u guys know more than i do so :flush: i dont know about u guys but i dont really see the mastiff


----------



## Oldskool Brent

vdubbinya said:


> Ok. since u all know it all. lets show some good representations of the breed. what about my boy (weighing in at 52 lbs, *COUGH*, in your standard, *COUGH*) 100% RAZORS EDGE (so that u all know hes bully  ) i hate how all bullies are lumped together by apbt people. :hammer::hammer::hammer: but u guys know more than i do so :flush: i dont know about u guys but i dont really see the mastiff


It's a good looking dog, and if you're happy then that's good. One of the best looking Razor dogs I have seen, but I stand by my assessment and my opinion. I would never buy a dog with any of that Bully line in it because the entire concept and people doing it went in a direction I have no interest in and quite frankly think was an ill informed decision.


----------



## los44

Oldskool Brent said:


> Just the same, I'd like to see the breed go away or have a full on name change that doesn't have bull or american in the name. Then saturate the TV for 1 solid week with nothing but programs about the differences between the two and that any pit bull over 80 pounds is not a pit bull, and 80 was being nice. :doggy:


and what would a full name change do or the breed just going away? would it stop the bsl or the public from lumping them together. what does it change for the apbt? whats the need to saturate the tv with the difference between the 2 breeds, if ya wanna saturate the tv maybe you should try saturating it with what beautiful breeds pitbulls are and showing the breeds in a good light. i ask you are bullys the dogs out there biting people? after all they are bred for temperament or lazyness as many apbt fanatics would say, i guess bullys are the reason global warming is up too, correct?

this thread wasnt about if you like the bully breed its about the difference between the breeds, there are enough bully bashing threads on here im pretty sure you can find one!


----------



## los44

back to the topic

the apbt is a game dog, high prey drive just an overall performance dog, i would say a jack of all trades master of none well i take that last common back i dont think you will find a gamer dog than a well bred apbt. the bully on the other hand is bred for aesthetic reasons for the most part, wide muscular dogs, alot of bone, big heads. me personally i like a very clean bully, i really cant stand the overdone bullys though i like a few(i have to be honest) a well bred bully ive come to admire is ramos kennels porkchop express, well bred and good looking dog overall, ast blood on the bottom i would post pics but it say i have gone over my limits so i will post a link porky


----------



## Roxy_Nie

los44 said:


> back to the topic
> 
> the apbt is a game dog, high prey drive just an overall performance dog, i would say a jack of all trades master of none well i take that last common back i dont think you will find a gamer dog than a well bred apbt. the bully on the other hand is bred for aesthetic reasons for the most part, wide muscular dogs, alot of bone, big heads. me personally i like a very clean bully, i really cant stand the overdone bullys though i like a few(i have to be honest) a well bred bully ive come to admire is ramos kennels porkchop express, well bred and good looking dog overall, ast blood on the bottom i would post pics but it say i have gone over my limits so i will post a link porky


He is a great looking bully....


----------



## Nizmo

we've have hundreds of this same thread, look the ish up in other posts, im getting sick of all BS, everyone has there opnion and this subject has been beaten to death a million times. there no need to start a new thread when there like 12 of them out there on this subject. DO SOME RESEARCH AND STOP BEING LAZY AND USE THE SEARCH BUTTON. these threads just turn into arguements and its anooying. its the same thing every day. 
for the newbies, the search button is your best friend, but for some reason you cant find what your looking for ask around and dont be afraid to post a question. there is no stupid question and the more questions you ask the more you learn. just before you post you should see if its already been posted.

but these type of threads have beaten beyond death, theres a new thread started like everyday. before you post, use the search button...

maybe im grumpy but im tired of hearing the same old ish posted 234 times a day.

DO SOME RESEARCH AND STOP BEING LAZY.

i know were here to help but if the info is already on th site then hit the search button and actually research this site before you post up a question.

were here to help but people need to take initiative and do the research themselves and if they cant figure something out or need help, then would be the appropriate time to post a thread. or see a vet. i know moneys tight and people look here for info to help there animals but not all of these facts on the site are correct.

im not even sure this went into the right thread, im kinda drunk, BUT i wrote all that so im going to post it anyway, i just lost my train of thought and thought this was the thread but at this point idk. lol. SORRY

mods feel free to move some where appropriate or delete it...


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Nizmo357 said:


> we've have hundreds of this same thread, look the ish up in other posts, im getting sick of all BS, everyone has there opnion and this subject has been beaten to death a million times. there no need to start a new thread when there like 12 of them out there on this subject. DO SOME RESEARCH AND STOP BEING LAZY AND USE THE SEARCH BUTTON. these threads just turn into arguements and its anooying. its the same thing every day.
> for the newbies, the search button is your best friend, but for some reason you cant find what your looking for ask around and dont be afraid to post a question. there is no stupid question and the more questions you ask the more you learn. just before you post you should see if its already been posted.
> 
> but these type of threads have beaten beyond death, theres a new thread started like everyday. before you post, use the search button...
> 
> maybe im grumpy but im tired of hearing the same old ish posted 234 times a day.
> 
> DO SOME RESEARCH AND STOP BEING LAZY.
> 
> i know were here to help but if the info is already on th site then hit the search button and actually research this site before you post up a question.
> 
> were here to help but people need to take initiative and do the research themselves and if they cant figure something out or need help, then would be the appropriate time to post a thread. or see a vet. i know moneys tight and people look here for info to help there animals but not all of these facts on the site are correct.
> 
> im not even sure this went into the right thread, im kinda drunk, BUT i wrote all that so im going to post it anyway, i just lost my train of thought and thought this was the thread but at this point idk. lol. SORRY
> 
> mods feel free to move some where appropriate or delete it...


Yeah before you go calling someone an idiot or go on sounding like a broken record...

maybe even mr drunk *** up there :rofl: (u know im play nizmo) can tell you that all you have to do is search and VOILA you will see a whole list of these threads..

IMO American Bully sounds like a good enough name. They come from bully breeds, DUH!


----------



## Oldskool Brent

los44 said:


> and what would a full name change do or the breed just going away? would it stop the bsl or the public from lumping them together. what does it change for the apbt? whats the need to saturate the tv with the difference between the 2 breeds, if ya wanna saturate the tv maybe you should try saturating it with what beautiful breeds pitbulls are and showing the breeds in a good light. i ask you are bullys the dogs out there biting people? after all they are bred for temperament or lazyness as many apbt fanatics would say, i guess bullys are the reason global warming is up too, correct?
> 
> *this thread wasnt about if you like the bully breed its about the difference between the breeds, there are enough bully bashing threads on here im pretty sure you can find one!*


I'll give my opinion when I feel like it, and that guy asked for feedback on his dog.

I've owned the breed for 28 years, before an America Bully was even bred and they, and their audience, are the epitomy of the problem. Maybe not the dogs themselves, but surely the locig, or lack there of, behind them. The dogs got into the inner cities, and then breeders that didn't get it furthered a problem exponentially. The fact you don't get it comes to no shock to me. I can deal with a dog aggressive dog with an even disposition, it's a known commodity, and not hard at all to avoid problems. I can't deal with a dog that has a pit's strengths and a bunch of one family style anti-social tendancies, and neither can society which is why were at this point and BSL's were created in the first place.


----------



## los44

Oldskool Brent said:


> I'll give my opinion when I feel like it, and that guy asked for feedback on his dog.
> 
> I've owned the breed for 28 years, before an America Bully was even bred and they, and their audience, are the epitomy of the problem. Maybe not the dogs themselves, but surely the locig, or lack there of, behind them. The dogs got into the inner cities, and then breeders that didn't get it furthered a problem exponentially. The fact you don't get it comes to no shock to me. I can deal with a dog aggressive dog with an even disposition, it's a known commodity, and not hard at all to avoid problems. I can't deal with a dog that has a pit's strengths and a bunch of one family style anti-social tendancies, and neither can society which is why were at this point and BSL's were created in the first place.


what dont i get? that you want to pass on all the blame to the american bully, likes its the bullys fault bsl was created, like people werent breeding apbt muts before the bully was created, are you kidding me? in your 28 years have you not seen a apbt cross. cause youve owned the breed for 28 years doesnt mean a thing to me, i owned the breed for about 15 years before i got really educated on the breed, learning the history and doing my research on the breed. as far as your generalization on the dogs being anti social do me a favor and do some research, you see thats the problem people see what they want to see. there are some really great bullys out there you just have to find the right breeder, i agree most bully breeders are in it for the money but there are many trying to do things the right way.

i will also give my opinion when i feel like it:rofl: like i said if you wanna bash the breed there are plenty of threads where you can speak on your disdain for said breed


----------



## los44

Roxy_Nie said:


> He is a great looking bully....


i know, i love that boy! his sisters look great as well. zuzu and bella


----------



## Oldskool Brent

los44 said:


> what dont i get? that you want to pass on all the blame to the american bully, likes its the bullys fault bsl was created, like people werent breeding apbt muts before the bully was created, are you kidding me? in your 28 years have you not seen a apbt cross. cause youve owned the breed for 28 years doesnt mean a thing to me, i owned the breed for about 15 years before i got really educated on the breed, learning the history and doing my research on the breed. as far as your generalization on the dogs being anti social do me a favor and do some research, you see thats the problem people see what they want to see. there are some really great bullys out there you just have to find the right breeder, i agree most bully breeders are in it for the money but there are many trying to do things the right way.
> 
> i will also give my opinion when i feel like it:rofl: like i said if you wanna bash the breed there are plenty of threads where you can speak on your disdain for said breed


Once again you didn't "get it." I don't bash the breed as much as the creation of it and the creators. Machismo idiocy, with these dogs being the epitomy of it, has doomed the classic APBT and replaced it in the public's eye with these 100 pound mutants.


----------



## los44

Oldskool Brent said:


> Once again you didn't "get it." I don't bash the breed as much as the creation of it and the creators. Machismo idiocy, with these dogs being the epitomy of it, has doomed the classic APBT and replaced it in the public's eye with these 100 pound mutants.


yes, i dont get it because i cannot comprehend why the bully has doomed the apbt, please enlighten me as to how the bully has done this. machismo will always be part of pitbull's or at least seen as so. im sorry to be the one to inform you that a pitbull is a pitbull whether it an american bulldog ast apbt bully ect ect in the publics eyes or in the eyes of the uneducated. you really have to research bullys cause in all reality most dont go near a 100# though they might look it, for the most part its xxl and xl bullys and thats because they are 20+ inches. like i said do your research on the bully.

as far as the breeders go like i said there are many out for a buck but i have come across quite a few with excellent breeding programs ethically speaking. i mean to each its own.


----------



## Oldskool Brent

los44 said:


> yes, i dont get it because i cannot comprehend why the bully has doomed the apbt, please enlighten me as to how the bully has done this. machismo will always be part of pitbull's or at least seen as so. im sorry to be the one to inform you that a pitbull is a pitbull whether it an american bulldog ast apbt bully ect ect in the publics eyes or in the eyes of the uneducated. you really have to research bullys cause in all reality most dont go near a 100# though they might look it, for the most part its xxl and xl bullys and thats because they are 20+ inches. like i said do your research on the bully.
> 
> as far as the breeders go like i said there are many out for a buck but i have come across quite a few with excellent breeding programs ethically speaking. i mean to each its own.


Don't inform me of anything, it's hard enough to understand your writing as is. The people that made this breed, continue this breed, *and breed for size have doomed this breed.* Their close proximity to people, i.e; urban America and inner cities is a problem too. Those dogs aren't pits, never will be pits, and I'm sorry you think they are and sorrier that the ADBA is in need of money enough to accept them as pits. A bully may be a fine dog, I'll never know, and that's not my point anyways. You buy your massive dog and name it after some ghetto carpart or some biblical demon and I'll stick to ~45 pound pits named Daisy that actually change people's minds about the breeds and owners.


----------



## vdubbinya

Oldskool Brent said:


> Don't inform me of anything, it's hard enough to understand your writing as is. The people that made this breed, continue this breed, *and breed for size have doomed this breed.* Their close proximity to people, i.e; urban America and inner cities is a problem too. Those dogs aren't pits, never will be pits, and I'm sorry you think they are and sorrier that the ADBA is in need of money enough to accept them as pits. A bully may be a fine dog, I'll never know, and that's not my point anyways. You buy your massive dog and name it after some ghetto carpart or some biblical demon and I'll stick to ~45 pound pits named Daisy that actually change people's minds about the breeds and owners.


and pike is ~54 lb, non dog/non human aggressive. i dont understand your logic on bullies are bad dogs. So if the dog is mixed, amstaff/apbt, you dont consider it as a pit? lol. And yes there are some that mix other breeds in. i dont argue that fact. but u act like people didnt mix a terrier with a bulldog to create your breed. one day, your dogs were mutts also. i wonder if there went through the same scrutiny as ambullies are going through now. And that day, it might have been produced for a purpse....a purpose that *TODAY* is illegal. What were ambullies bred for? Companions. When people say they are human aggressive, i want to  just dont understand your logic is all :hammer: we will agree to disagree. ---shane

oh and i forgot to add...im a 24 y/o white male, 2 kids, with college education that loves "pitbulls" not for their size, for their temperments and their personality. their loyalness. Not every ambully owner is what u percieve them to be. im not a hood figga


----------



## Oldskool Brent

vdubbinya said:


> and pike is ~54 lb, non dog/non human aggressive. i dont understand your logic on bullies are bad dogs. So if the dog is mixed, amstaff/apbt, you dont consider it as a pit? lol. And yes there are some that mix other breeds in. i dont argue that fact. but u act like people didnt mix a terrier with a bulldog to create your breed. one day, your dogs were mutts also. i wonder if there went through the same scrutiny as ambullies are going through now. And that day, it might have been produced for a purpse....a purpose that *TODAY* is illegal. What were ambullies bred for? Companions. When people say they are human aggressive, i want to  just dont understand your logic is all :hammer: we will agree to disagree. ---shane
> 
> oh and i forgot to add...im a 24 y/o white male, 2 kids, with college education that loves "pitbulls" not for their size, for their temperments and their personality. their loyalness. Not every ambully owner is what u percieve them to be. im not a hood figga


I'm not as much against the dog as the creator's of it and the fact that the market is flooded with them and they are currently what people think a pit is. I really don't want to talk down about the dogs people own in here, that's not my goal at all. It's more the mentality behind the creation of that dog, which is built for size and looks, and the people just sopping it up and running with it.

Back before pits were wide known people would look at mine and just note how defined his muscles were. They weren't afraid of it at all, which was never the intention of a pit bull. While we can't turn back the hands of time, we could start going back to the basics, it would help all of us.


----------



## los44

Oldskool Brent said:


> Don't inform me of anything, it's hard enough to understand your writing as is. The people that made this breed, continue this breed, *and breed for size have doomed this breed.* Their close proximity to people, i.e; urban America and inner cities is a problem too. Those dogs aren't pits, never will be pits, and I'm sorry you think they are and sorrier that the ADBA is in need of money enough to accept them as pits. A bully may be a fine dog, I'll never know, and that's not my point anyways. You buy your massive dog and name it after some ghetto carpart or some biblical demon and I'll stick to ~45 pound pits named Daisy that actually change people's minds about the breeds and owners.


i write the way i write if you do not understand it you are a moron sorry MORON yeah thats better:rofl:. wrong again breeding for size isnt what has doomed the breed, not having a function to give direction has hampered it just my opinion of course you are much more smarter than i so your theory must be right(sarcasm of course) ive lived in nyc practically all my life and the only dogs ive owned were apbt's never had a problem except for princess she was very protective of me loyal to a fault. wow how crazy is that, i lived in an urban area and my pits did really well, could you believe that. they are pitbulls by definition, look it up buddy, or better yet here is a link http://http://www.reference.com/browse/wiki/Pit_Bull.

your generalization of the bully breed owner is down right offensive, 30 year old college grad here buddy but i guess i dont fit the mold so i should just go out and buy a lab or poodle or should i just quit my job, collect welfare and then get me a bully(what a dilemma). once again i ask you how does your 45# apbt daisy change anything or you yourself because you must live in a cave far from the city because you own pitbulls and you would never live within a close proximity to people.

please answer the question of how 45#daisy changes peoples minds and what not!!!!! i mean does she walk on water or heal the sick? im just asking


----------



## los44

Oldskool Brent said:


> I'm not as much against the dog as the creator's of it and the fact that the market is flooded with them and they are currently what people think a pit is. I really don't want to talk down about the dogs people own in here, that's not my goal at all. It's more the mentality behind the creation of that dog, which is built for size and looks, and the people just sopping it up and running with it.
> 
> Back before pits were wide known people would look at mine and just note how defined his muscles were. They weren't afraid of it at all, which was never the intention of a pit bull. While we can't turn back the hands of time, we could start going back to the basics, it would help all of us.


so what you are stating is that people are afraid of apbt's because of the bully breed. i wont even bother to argue, peace and god bless


----------



## Oldskool Brent

los44 said:


> so what you are stating is that people are afraid of apbt's because of the bully breed. i wont even bother to argue, peace and god bless


No, what I am saying is you and people like you got ahold of the breed and totally f*cked it up with your dumb a** thinking. the bully is the epitomy of the stupisty. Is that clear enough? Have fun with that 100 pound mastiff/bulldog/cane corso/staff mix. :hammer:


----------



## razors_edge

Oldskool Brent said:


> No, what I am saying is you and people like you got ahold of the breed and totally f*cked it up with your dumb ass thinking. the bully is the epitomy of the stupisty. Is that clear enough? Have fun with that 100 pound mastiff/bulldog/cane corso/staff mix. :hammer:


bro ur an idiot........i have a 100 RE and shes 47 lbs.....ur just ignorant and have no idea wtf ur sayin so i think the best thing for u to do is not say anything cuz ur embaressing urself....


----------



## mygirlmaile

Oldskool Brent said:


> I'll give my opinion when I feel like it, and that guy asked for feedback on his dog.
> 
> I've owned the breed for 28 years, before an America Bully was even bred and they, and their audience, are the epitomy of the problem. Maybe not the dogs themselves, but surely the locig, or lack there of, behind them. The dogs got into the inner cities, and then breeders that didn't get it furthered a problem exponentially. The fact you don't get it comes to no shock to me. I can deal with a dog aggressive dog with an even disposition, it's a known commodity, and not hard at all to avoid problems. I can't deal with a dog that has a pit's strengths and a bunch of one family style anti-social tendancies, and neither can society which is why were at this point and BSL's were created in the first place.


OKAY...first off, Im noticing that you're criticizing people on their spelling and grammar SO, it's epitome, not epitomy :hammer:.
ALSO, I own an American Bully, and you calling "their audience" the epitome of the problem offends me. I'm a 24 year old female who lives in a brand new 2500 sq. ft home (which I bought) in a family neighborhood in one of the richest counties in the country, I drive a brand new car, I nanny a small child who LOVES my Bully. Maile is one of the most well-behaved and put together dogs I have ever had, she never goes after other dogs, she LOVES people (ANY people), so calling them dogs with "one family, anti-social tendancies" is also stereotyping. I pride myself on what I have as well as my pets. DON'T YOU DARE STEREOTYPE owners of ANY breed into one category. There are problematic owners out there for ALL breeds. It's ignorant people like yourself that cause problems. The Bully is here to stay regardless of how much you think they should be re-named or done away with. There is an abundance of well-educated, professional breeders out there that are doing great things for this breed. I agree that their history is anything but desirable, but in all fairness, neither is the APBT's. And blame BSL on Am Bullies? Ha. Okay, look for a scapegoat, like someone said, their lazy dogs who have pretty much had the DA bred out of them. I'm not blaming the APBTs either, but SERIOUSLY, dude? Get a clue.
:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy

you two need to keep the insults in PMs please


----------



## StaffyDaddy

mygirlmaile said:


> OKAY...first off, Im noticing that you're criticizing people on their spelling and grammar SO, it's epitome, not epitomy :hammer:.
> ALSO, I own an American Bully, and you calling "their audience" the epitome of the problem offends me. I'm a 24 year old female who lives in a brand new 2500 sq. ft home (which I bought) in a family neighborhood in one of the richest counties in the country, I drive a brand new car, I nanny a small child who LOVES my Bully. Maile is one of the most well-behaved and put together dogs I have ever had, she never goes after other dogs, she LOVES people (ANY people), so calling them dogs with "one family, anti-social tendancies" is also stereotyping. I pride myself on what I have as well as my pets. DON'T YOU DARE STEREOTYPE owners of ANY breed into one category. There are problematic owners out there for ALL breeds. It's ignorant people like yourself that cause problems. The Bully is here to stay regardless of how much you think they should be re-named or done away with. There is an abundance of well-educated, professional breeders out there that are doing great things for this breed. I agree that their history is anything but desirable, but in all fairness, neither is the APBT's. And blame BSL on Am Bullies? Ha. Okay, look for a scapegoat, like someone said, their lazy dogs who have pretty much had the DA bred out of them. I'm not blaming the APBTs either, but SERIOUSLY, dude? Get a clue.
> :hammer::hammer::hammer:


:goodpost:

I'm not saying anything to these guys because I don't think before I speak.


----------



## mygirlmaile

razors_edge said:


> bro ur an idiot........i have a 100 RE and shes 47 lbs.....ur just ignorant and have no idea wtf ur sayin so i think the best thing for u to do is not say anything cuz ur embaressing urself....


:clap:
I <3 razors_edge :love2: ...AND our 100% re pups who are BOTH THE SAME WEIGHT! hahah. thats INSANE!


----------



## mygirlmaile

StaffyDaddy said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> I'm not saying anything to these guys because I don't think before I speak.


HAHAH. I had to edit it like 15 times before I posted it. This is the clean, calmed down version.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Look... What's done is done. What's the sense in ranting about something that's old news. Wether you like it or not, bullies are here to stay. So are other mixes, staffys, rescues and other dogs that don't match the true apbts conformation standards, but theyre in need of good homes, and if you keep your dog healthy and happy, youre doing your part.

Look Old Skool, I know you are obviously very passionate about this breed. Why else join a place like this? But please speak to eachother respectfully, because when we go throwing insults it doesn't help us state our case. That goes for anyone on here calling eachother names and all that jazz. It's just not needed.


----------



## mygirlmaile

StaffyDaddy said:


> Look... What's done is done. What's the sense in ranting about something that's old news. Wether you like it or not, bullies are here to stay. So are other mixes, staffys, rescues and other dogs that don't match the true apbts conformation standards, but theyre in need of good homes, and if you keep your dog healthy and happy, youre doing your part.
> 
> Look Old Skool, I know you are obviously very passionate about this breed. Why else join a place like this? But please speak to eachother respectfully, because when we go throwing insults it doesn't help us state our case. That goes for anyone on here calling eachother names and all that jazz. It's just not needed.


:clap::clap:
Look at you!!! Thinking it out before speaking! HAHAH! Im so proud!!!!


----------



## buzhunter

Da*n this topic. The fact that it has to be discussed speaks volumes about where the APBT is today. Oldskool is right. Fad breeding is what is killing the APBT. It really does not matter one bit if your dog is a bent up crippled hippo or an amazing working bully. Being a great dog does not make a dog a pit bull. Change the dog, change the name. If nothing else, be honest.


----------



## mygirlmaile

buzhunter said:


> Damn this topic. The fact that it has to be discussed speaks volumes about where the APBT is today. Oldskool is right. Fad breeding is what is killing the APBT. It really does not matter one bit if your dog is a bent up crippled hippo or an amazing working bully. Being a great dog does not make a dog a pit bull. Change the dog, change the name. If nothing else, be honest.


:X...........


----------



## StaffyDaddy

buzhunter said:


> Damn this topic. The fact that it has to be discussed speaks volumes about where the APBT is today. Oldskool is right. Fad breeding is what is killing the APBT. It really does not matter one bit if your dog is a bent up crippled hippo or an amazing working bully. Being a great dog does not make a dog a pit bull. Change the dog, change the name. If nothing else, be honest.


I agree! Be proud to call it a Bully, if that's what it is. I think that the people who started the cross breeding were in the wrong, and taking something that wasn't theirs to create what they thought would be a "bad a**" dog..

But all I said is that it's here to stay. I agree about being honest im so sick of people trying to pass overdone dogs as xxxxxxL pits. baahhh


----------



## mygirlmaile

Im 100% in agreement with that as well. When people ask me if Maile's a pit bull I inform them she's a Bully...THEN then ask what that is...THATS hard to explain. Some people dont get it. Lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

mygirlmaile said:


> Im 100% in agreement with that as well. When people ask me if Maile's a pit bull I inform them she's a Bully...THEN then ask what that is...THATS hard to explain. Some people dont get it. Lol.


yeah then you have to explain the fact that all those low to the ground, droopy faced, bowlegged, obviously overdone dogs are not apbts, but in reality mutts who can now be registered by the ABKC. I believe that these dogs should stick to that registry and not the ADBA or UKC, as they do not meet the standards.

I know some MIGHT fit in close, but it's still a bully. Those good looking, well bred bullies are the ones who should set the standard for the Am Bully's conformation. IMO Shantel and Razor's Egde both have well proportioned bullies.

Some things are inevitable. It's a sad truth that people have made a disgrace of what the original breed was meant to do, but a pitbull was never about looks in the first place. It was about the strength, the game, and the tenaciousness of these awesome dogs.


----------



## mygirlmaile

StaffyDaddy said:


> yeah then you have to explain the fact that all those low to the ground, droopy faced, bowlegged, obviously overdone dogs are not apbts, but in reality mutts who can now be registered by the ABKC. I believe that these dogs should stick to that registry and not the ADBA or UKC, as they do not meet the standards.
> 
> I know some MIGHT fit in close, but it's still a bully. Those good looking, well bred bullies are the ones who should set the standard for the Am Bully's conformation. IMO Shantel and Razor's Egde both have well proportioned bullies.
> 
> Some things are inevitable. It's a sad truth that people have made a disgrace of what the original breed was meant to do, but a pitbull was never about looks in the first place. It was about the strength, the game, and the tenaciousness of these awesome dogs.


Thank you first off. And I agree with you. There are some ridiculously large overdone, hideous hippos out there. I admit I was less than educated when we bought Maile, but Im doing my part and learning. I would never try to pass my dog off as an APBT, nor did her breeder. She was advertised as a Bully and though she is UKC, I will register her thru ABKC (AS SOON AS I COME UP WITH A NAME...ideas anyone? haha). I find it sad when Ill see an obvious Bully somewhere and Ill say what a cute Bully they have and theyre all like 'no, its an apbt'. I try to explain but after a while I feel like Im wasting my breath. I think the nice bullies are amazing dogs, but their owners, breeders, etc. need to admit what they are and take proper actions to make sure others know the same thing...*sigh* no one said it'd be easy owning a dog. lol.


----------



## Oldskool Brent

mygirlmaile said:


> OKAY...first off, Im noticing that you're criticizing people on their spelling and grammar SO, it's epitome, not epitomy :hammer:.
> ALSO, I own an American Bully, and you calling "their audience" the epitome of the problem offends me. I'm a 24 year old female who lives in a brand new 2500 sq. ft home (which I bought) in a family neighborhood in one of the richest counties in the country, I drive a brand new car, I nanny a small child who LOVES my Bully. Maile is one of the most well-behaved and put together dogs I have ever had, she never goes after other dogs, she LOVES people (ANY people), so calling them dogs with "one family, anti-social tendancies" is also stereotyping. I pride myself on what I have as well as my pets. DON'T YOU DARE STEREOTYPE owners of ANY breed into one category. There are problematic owners out there for ALL breeds. It's ignorant people like yourself that cause problems. The Bully is here to stay regardless of how much you think they should be re-named or done away with.  There is an abundance of well-educated, professional breeders out there that are doing great things for this breed. I agree that their history is anything but desirable, but in all fairness, neither is the APBT's. And blame BSL on Am Bullies? Ha. Okay, look for a scapegoat, like someone said, their lazy dogs who have pretty much had the DA bred out of them. I'm not blaming the APBTs either, but SERIOUSLY, dude? Get a clue.
> :hammer::hammer::hammer:


You should be offended by my post, you're a classic example of what _*I*_ deem a symptom of the current Pit crisis. I haven't thrown any insults out yet, but using a "y" instead of an "e" is hardly the same comparison when I had to break down some walls to basically translate ebonics and lack of an education in print.

I said a "Bully" is the epitom_*e*_ of the current problem, not that every bully, every owner of a bully, is the problem. Please, we're going to have to agree to disagree as our views will never meet, not even in the middle. I've lived through the whole da*ned shebang, from 40 pound obscure dogs that the public had no clue or fear about, up to these 130 pound "old family rednose" that are in every rap video known to man, and I I'm not changing my views. I've recognized the problem and there is no politically correct way to put it, and apparently only a politically correct post will fly.

I will lose this battle, and the ADBA game bred pit will lose the war, what we'll be left with is 90+ pits that have 2 kinds of owners; The "wanna be tough guys" breeding and buying them (because a 40 pound pit that would go through a tank brigade to save you just wasn't enough), and the yuppy "It's not the dog, it's the owners" buyers scooping them up. The rest will give up and move on. It's a no win situation regardless of you being a good ambassador of the bully variety or me being an ambassador of the old school variety.

I hate coming off as a d***, but I've been in this battle for too long and this is the first time I have joined some pit boards to state my piece with people that have a clue or some semblance of a clue. So I either state my case and get flamed on or bite my tongue. I can tell you one thing, anyone that thinks I am clueless is in denial. You can dismiss what I say or outright disagree with it, but clueless I am not. I'm so informed on the issue it keeps me up at night. I can say that I have changed one mind after another for 28 years without distorting the truth about what a pit bull was, is, or what it will be.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Oldskool Brent said:


> You should be offended by my post, you're a classic example of what _*I*_ deem a symptom of the current Pit crisis. I haven't thrown any insults out yet, but using a "y" instead of an "e" is hardly the same comparison when I had to break down some walls to basically translate ebonics and lack of an education in print.
> 
> I said a "Bully" is the epitom_*e*_ of the current problem, not that every bully, every owner of a bully, is the problem. Please, we're going to have to agree to disagree as our views will never meet, not even in the middle. I've lived through the whole da*ned shebang, from 40 pound obscure dogs that the public had no clue or fear about, up to these 130 pound "old family rednose" that are in every rap video known to man, and I I'm not changing my views. I've recognized the problem and there is no politically correct way to put it, and apparently only a politically correct post will fly.
> 
> I will lose this battle, and the ADBA game bred pit will lose the war, what we'll be left with is 90+ pits that have 2 kinds of owners; The "wanna be tough guys" breeding and buying them (because a 40 pound pit that would go through a tank brigade to save you just wasn't enough), and the yuppy "It's not the dog, it's the owners" buyers scooping them up. The rest will give up and move on. It's a no win situation regardless of you being a good ambassador of the bully variety or me being an ambassador of the old school variety.
> 
> I hate coming off as a ****, but I've been in this battle for too long and this is the first time I have joined some pit boards to state my piece with people that have a clue or some semblance of a clue. So I either state my case and get flamed on or bite my tongue. I can tell you one thing, anyone that thinks I am clueless is in denial. You can dismiss what I say or outright disagree with it, but clueless I am not. I'm so informed on the issue it keeps me up at night. I can say that I have changed one mind after another for 28 years without distorting the truth about what a pit bull was, is, or what it will be.


:goodpost:

Dude I got more out of this post then any of your other posts. You do make a good point, and I didn't ever say you don't make sense. I'm just trying to keep the discussion clean. Trust me, there are so many threads over this subject that get closed down because people can't agree to disagree.

You do have to agree however that not EVERYTHING is being turned into a bully. There are a few breeders that still breed lines that throw small, game dogs.. A lot of what's REALLY hurting the breed has to do with BSL, but I agree that changing what the breed was about is a disgrace.


----------



## Oldskool Brent

StaffyDaddy said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Dude I got more out of this post then any of your other posts. You do make a good point, and I didn't ever say you don't make sense. I'm just trying to keep the discussion clean. Trust me, there are so many threads over this subject that get closed down because people can't agree to disagree.
> 
> You do have to agree however that not EVERYTHING is being turned into a bully. There are a few breeders that still breed lines that throw small, game dogs.. A lot of what's REALLY hurting the breed has to do with BSL, but I agree that changing what the breed was about is a disgrace.


I'm going to step it down a notch, I came out of the gate a little too hard. Every one of us knows how frustrating owning any bull and terrier breed can be.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Oldskool Brent said:


> I'm going to step it down a notch, I came out of the gate a little too hard. Every one of us knows how frustrating owning any bull and terrier breed can be.


The only thing needed stepping down was the language earlier. Youre fine now. Most of us are bullheaded, just like our dogs. And passion for the breed with our overall personalities makes us stand out among the rest.

Also... I'm quick to say things before even thinking them out, so Ive been on the brink of being banned for my mouth, but I just found keeping calm would make my point come across better.


----------



## los44

a bully is a pitbull its that simple, i call a spade a spade, when the public sees it they say thats a pitbull, when they see a pit cross they say thats a pitbull, when they see a staffy they say thats a pitbull, when they see an ab(american bulldog) they say thats a pitbull. i mean you can speak on changing its name and wish on it but in reality it will never happen, theres talk of being honest well lets be honest it starts here. even if they do change the name, what do you think people are gonna call the bully? will they call it by its new name or do you think they will say thats a pitbull, hmmmm i wonder. it makes no difference, it changes nothing, i could understand if it were something bsl related but its not. people get caught up in the this and that breed when in actuality bsl doesnt discriminate bully and apbt alike will get put down as one and the same.

i do not defend the unethical, but i will no tolerate someone blaming a breed in totality for the pitbull problems. bully breeders are not always the most ethical, but as i have said their are some great people out there with some great breeding programs. if you dont like the bully thats cool, i dont like red cars but i dont go around saying red cars are p.o.s, to each its own and for the record i dont own a bully and have never owned a bully but my next family member will be a bully 2yrs of research plus another 1-2 yrs for the breeding to take place. 

oldskool- you say people like me have destroyed the breed, well i do not breed. you know i have taken alot bs for the breed, what do you think you are the only one who loves the breed. i have fought for this breed, been to rallies and so forth for the breed but because i happen to like a few bullys i now know nothing, you judge mighty quick there buddy. at the end of the day it is what it is like i said peace and godbless

oh....................... and btw how does 45# sunshine change anything? you still havent answered my question. i would like an answer.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

los44 said:


> a bully is a pitbull its that simple, i call a spade a spade, when the public sees it they say thats a pitbull, when they see a pit cross they say thats a pitbull, when they see a staffy they say thats a pitbull, when they see an ab(american bulldog) they say thats a pitbull. i mean you can speak on changing its name and wish on it but in reality it will never happen, theres talk of being honest well lets be honest it starts here. even if they do change the name, what do you think people are gonna call the bully? will they call it by its new name or do you think they will say thats a pitbull, hmmmm i wonder. it makes no difference, it changes nothing, i could understand if it were something bsl related but its not. people get caught up in the this and that breed when in actuality bsl doesnt discriminate bully and apbt alike will get put down as one and the same.
> 
> i do not defend the unethical, but i will no tolerate someone blaming a breed in totality for the pitbull problems. bully breeders are not always the most ethical, but as i have said their are some great people out there with some great breeding programs. if you dont like the bully thats cool, i dont like red cars but i dont go around saying red cars are p.o.s, to each its own and for the record i dont own a bully and have never owned a bully but my next family member will be a bully 2yrs of research plus another 1-2 yrs for the breeding to take place.
> 
> oldskool- you say people like me have destroyed the breed, well i do not breed. you know i have taken alot bs for the breed, what do you think you are the only one who loves the breed. i have fought for this breed, been to rallies and so forth for the breed but because i happen to like a few bullys i now know nothing, you judge mighty quick there buddy. at the end of the day it is what it is like i said peace and godbless
> 
> oh....................... and btw how does 45# sunshine change anything? you still havent answered my question. i would like an answer.


i'm sorry, but screw the public. its the mentality that all these dogs are pitbulls. they are all pit type dogs, according to where they came from, but its just like saying that pitbull is a breed. It's OUR job to inform the public whats wrong and whats right because the media has twisted it all around... that and people claiming to have 100 plus # pitbulls... When theyre MIXED!!!

he's not blaming the bully breed, he is blaming the people who took a dog liek the apbt and warped its features into extreme, heavy, unhealthy dogs. Again, it's the people behind it, not the dogs. Dogs don't choose to be bred a certain way. Breeders do, and someone thought that it'd be cool to have an overweight dog and slap the "pitbull" title on it. It caught on as the biggest fad in dog history and it's ridiculous how much people are unaware about it.


----------



## American_Pit13

Ok.... I am at the end of my rope here. 


First off how many people in this thread can read? I am wondering because I see several people complaining that Bullies are not APBTS and throwing a fit. 

The whole point of this thread was the difference in the 2 Breeds so obviously its already clear that they are not APBTS. No one was calling them APBTS, one person asked what the difference was and that was explained. MOVE ON!


As for all the APBT VS Bully crap going on GROW UP.

APBT's had issues long before bullies where here and now Bullies suffer from the same BSL issues they are not the cause of ANY BSL issues. 

Many gamebred dogs where mixed with other dogs AFTER the APBT was established as a breed so why not call them mutts???

The American Bully is a breed that has been started ( all breeds come from somewhere) Now obviously they where not started with the best intentions or any NEEDED purpose, but they are here get over it. 

The only thing that the American Bully does to the APBT is confuse uneducated people about the breeds. With the ABKC going the bully community is separating and trying to clear that up and get everything straight. 


I also think its extremely hypocritical to sit and call American bullies all fat, lazy, sluggish, and miss proportioned. You are sitting there and grouping all these dogs together and bashing them even though you people don't like the APBT grouped together and bashed........ So what gives you the right to do it to the American Bully?

APBT owners throw a fit over all APBT owners getting grouped together by what the public thinks we are, but some how its right for you to group all the Ambully owners together for what you THINK they are?

I see way to many people wanting to pass of the blame of whats going on with the APBT on to everything and anything..

There has been issues with the APBT for much longer than the bully has been here and why is that????

IRRESPONSIBLE PEOPLE. AND IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDERS.

Now the American bully has been created and whats there problem????

IRRESPONSIBLE PEOPLE. AND IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDERS.

The only people I still see bringing up Bullies with the APBT are the APBT people and people who actually just don't know the difference. 

Bully people have moved on and are trying to get this breed together and make something of and have givin it a name and are try to EDUCATE people just the same as APBT people do with their breed. 

But I really think the APBT community needs to stop being so hypocritical and blaming other BREEDS for its problems, that where here long before the bully.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

american_pit13 said:


> Ok.... I am at the end of my rope here.
> 
> First off how many people in this thread can read? I am wondering because I see several people complaining that Bullies are not APBTS and throwing a fit.
> 
> The whole point of this thread was the difference in the 2 Breeds so obviously its already clear that they are not APBTS. No one was calling them APBTS, one person asked what the difference was and that was explained. MOVE ON!
> 
> As for all the APBT VS Bully crap going on GROW UP.
> 
> APBT's had issues long before bullies where here and now Bullies suffer from the same BSL issues they are not the cause of ANY BSL issues.
> 
> Many gamebred dogs where mixed with other dogs AFTER the APBT was established as a breed so why not call them mutts???
> 
> The American Bully is a breed that has been started ( all breeds come from somewhere) Now obviously they where not started with the best intentions or any NEEDED purpose, but they are here get over it.
> 
> The only thing that the American Bully does to the APBT is confuse uneducated people about the breeds. With the ABKC going the bully community is separating and trying to clear that up and get everything straight.
> 
> I also think its extremely hypocritical to sit and call American bullies all fat, lazy, sluggish, and miss proportioned. You are sitting there and grouping all these dogs together and bashing them even though you people don't like the APBT grouped together and bashed........ So what gives you the right to do it to the American Bully?
> 
> APBT owners throw a fit over all APBT owners getting grouped together by what the public thinks we are, but some how its right for you to group all the Ambully owners together for what you THINK they are?
> 
> I see way to many people wanting to pass of the blame of whats going on with the APBT on to everything and anything..
> 
> There has been issues with the APBT for much longer than the bully has been here and why is that????
> 
> IRRESPONSIBLE PEOPLE. AND IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDERS.
> 
> Now the American bully has been created and whats there problem????
> 
> IRRESPONSIBLE PEOPLE. AND IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDERS.
> 
> The only people I still see bringing up Bullies with the APBT are the APBT people and people who actually just don't know the difference.
> 
> Bully people have moved on and are trying to get this breed together and make something of and have givin it a name and are try to EDUCATE people just the same as APBT people do with their breed.
> 
> But I really think the APBT community needs to stop being so hypocritical and blaming other BREEDS for its problems, that where here long before the bully.


:goodpost: I just got a headrush


----------



## StaffyDaddy

I want to clarify one thing holly... When i said warp into extreme, heavy, and healthy dogs..

You know I like bullies.. But i think the problem lies where you said it does irresponsible people and breeders. And because of that, you do have people trying to pass off very overdone bullies as apbts and that alone causes so much confusion. im not dogging on one or the other, just stating what I think is one of the problems.


----------



## Inf602

american_pit13 said:


> Ok.... I am at the end of my rope here.
> 
> First off how many people in this thread can read? I am wondering because I see several people complaining that Bullies are not APBTS and throwing a fit.
> 
> The whole point of this thread was the difference in the 2 Breeds so obviously its already clear that they are not APBTS. No one was calling them APBTS, one person asked what the difference was and that was explained. MOVE ON!
> 
> As for all the APBT VS Bully crap going on GROW UP.
> 
> APBT's had issues long before bullies where here and now Bullies suffer from the same BSL issues they are not the cause of ANY BSL issues.
> 
> Many gamebred dogs where mixed with other dogs AFTER the APBT was established as a breed so why not call them mutts???
> 
> The American Bully is a breed that has been started ( all breeds come from somewhere) Now obviously they where not started with the best intentions or any NEEDED purpose, but they are here get over it.
> 
> The only thing that the American Bully does to the APBT is confuse uneducated people about the breeds. With the ABKC going the bully community is separating and trying to clear that up and get everything straight.
> 
> I also think its extremely hypocritical to sit and call American bullies all fat, lazy, sluggish, and miss proportioned. You are sitting there and grouping all these dogs together and bashing them even though you people don't like the APBT grouped together and bashed........ So what gives you the right to do it to the American Bully?
> 
> APBT owners throw a fit over all APBT owners getting grouped together by what the public thinks we are, but some how its right for you to group all the Ambully owners together for what you THINK they are?
> 
> I see way to many people wanting to pass of the blame of whats going on with the APBT on to everything and anything..
> 
> There has been issues with the APBT for much longer than the bully has been here and why is that????
> 
> IRRESPONSIBLE PEOPLE. AND IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDERS.
> 
> Now the American bully has been created and whats there problem????
> 
> IRRESPONSIBLE PEOPLE. AND IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDERS.
> 
> The only people I still see bringing up Bullies with the APBT are the APBT people and people who actually just don't know the difference.
> 
> Bully people have moved on and are trying to get this breed together and make something of and have givin it a name and are try to EDUCATE people just the same as APBT people do with their breed.
> 
> But I really think the APBT community needs to stop being so hypocritical and blaming other BREEDS for its problems, that where here long before the bully.


Man do I agree with this post. I have been sitting back and watching this for the past week and been asking myself who were APBT lovers blaming before the Am Bully? The Bully community (true lovers of the breed) is making way towards seperating itself from the APBT. We make it clear that American Bullies do come from APBT's but are different. I would not sit here and bash an APBT but yet, many want to thrash the Bully. Is that fair? I guess it doesn't matter because there isn't room in your home for a Bully. But if there was and you took the time to be around a bully that was well bred and raised properly, you would see that they really are great dogs. If it were up to many APBT lovers, the Bully would not exist and then they would just start blaming cats! Seriously, understand that the Bully community supports the APBT community in fighting BSL and you should try it too. Because one day you find out that when you turn your back on those that have always supported you; you will end up by yourself with nothing to fight with.


----------



## los44

StaffyDaddy said:


> i'm sorry, but screw the public. its the mentality that all these dogs are pitbulls. they are all pit type dogs, according to where they came from, but its just like saying that pitbull is a breed. It's OUR job to inform the public whats wrong and whats right because the media has twisted it all around... that and people claiming to have 100 plus # pitbulls... When theyre MIXED!!!
> 
> he's not blaming the bully breed, he is blaming the people who took a dog liek the apbt and warped its features into extreme, heavy, unhealthy dogs. Again, it's the people behind it, not the dogs. Dogs don't choose to be bred a certain way. Breeders do, and someone thought that it'd be cool to have an overweight dog and slap the "pitbull" title on it. It caught on as the biggest fad in dog history and it's ridiculous how much people are unaware about it.


it is our job to educate, but people have egos and come off so wrong to newbies that many do not wish to learn after the initial lashing. i agree with them not calling their dogs apbts, but they are pits period i will agree to disagree with anyone but that is a fact imho.

as far as dude not blaming the bully breed bro please, i read between the lines go reread his post(s) and you shall see it too. trust me if i had not thought he was blaming the bully breed i wouldnt have come on so harsh, but like i said it is what it is i spoke my peace.


----------



## los44

american_pit13 said:


> Ok.... I am at the end of my rope here.
> 
> First off how many people in this thread can read? I am wondering because I see several people complaining that Bullies are not APBTS and throwing a fit.
> 
> The whole point of this thread was the difference in the 2 Breeds so obviously its already clear that they are not APBTS. No one was calling them APBTS, one person asked what the difference was and that was explained. MOVE ON!
> 
> As for all the APBT VS Bully crap going on GROW UP.
> 
> APBT's had issues long before bullies where here and now Bullies suffer from the same BSL issues they are not the cause of ANY BSL issues.
> 
> Many gamebred dogs where mixed with other dogs AFTER the APBT was established as a breed so why not call them mutts???
> 
> The American Bully is a breed that has been started ( all breeds come from somewhere) Now obviously they where not started with the best intentions or any NEEDED purpose, but they are here get over it.
> 
> The only thing that the American Bully does to the APBT is confuse uneducated people about the breeds. With the ABKC going the bully community is separating and trying to clear that up and get everything straight.
> 
> I also think its extremely hypocritical to sit and call American bullies all fat, lazy, sluggish, and miss proportioned. You are sitting there and grouping all these dogs together and bashing them even though you people don't like the APBT grouped together and bashed........ So what gives you the right to do it to the American Bully?
> 
> APBT owners throw a fit over all APBT owners getting grouped together by what the public thinks we are, but some how its right for you to group all the Ambully owners together for what you THINK they are?
> 
> I see way to many people wanting to pass of the blame of whats going on with the APBT on to everything and anything..
> 
> There has been issues with the APBT for much longer than the bully has been here and why is that????
> 
> IRRESPONSIBLE PEOPLE. AND IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDERS.
> 
> Now the American bully has been created and whats there problem????
> 
> IRRESPONSIBLE PEOPLE. AND IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDERS.
> 
> The only people I still see bringing up Bullies with the APBT are the APBT people and people who actually just don't know the difference.
> 
> Bully people have moved on and are trying to get this breed together and make something of and have givin it a name and are try to EDUCATE people just the same as APBT people do with their breed.
> 
> But I really think the APBT community needs to stop being so hypocritical and blaming other BREEDS for its problems, that where here long before the bully.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: BEAUTIFUL post, i couldnt have said it better


----------



## mygirlmaile

american_pit13 said:


> Ok.... I am at the end of my rope here.
> 
> First off how many people in this thread can read? I am wondering because I see several people complaining that Bullies are not APBTS and throwing a fit.
> 
> The whole point of this thread was the difference in the 2 Breeds so obviously its already clear that they are not APBTS. No one was calling them APBTS, one person asked what the difference was and that was explained. MOVE ON!
> 
> As for all the APBT VS Bully crap going on GROW UP.
> 
> APBT's had issues long before bullies where here and now Bullies suffer from the same BSL issues they are not the cause of ANY BSL issues.
> 
> Many gamebred dogs where mixed with other dogs AFTER the APBT was established as a breed so why not call them mutts???
> 
> The American Bully is a breed that has been started ( all breeds come from somewhere) Now obviously they where not started with the best intentions or any NEEDED purpose, but they are here get over it.
> 
> The only thing that the American Bully does to the APBT is confuse uneducated people about the breeds. With the ABKC going the bully community is separating and trying to clear that up and get everything straight.
> 
> I also think its extremely hypocritical to sit and call American bullies all fat, lazy, sluggish, and miss proportioned. You are sitting there and grouping all these dogs together and bashing them even though you people don't like the APBT grouped together and bashed........ So what gives you the right to do it to the American Bully?
> 
> APBT owners throw a fit over all APBT owners getting grouped together by what the public thinks we are, but some how its right for you to group all the Ambully owners together for what you THINK they are?
> 
> I see way to many people wanting to pass of the blame of whats going on with the APBT on to everything and anything..
> 
> There has been issues with the APBT for much longer than the bully has been here and why is that????
> 
> IRRESPONSIBLE PEOPLE. AND IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDERS.
> 
> Now the American bully has been created and whats there problem????
> 
> IRRESPONSIBLE PEOPLE. AND IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDERS.
> 
> The only people I still see bringing up Bullies with the APBT are the APBT people and people who actually just don't know the difference.
> 
> Bully people have moved on and are trying to get this breed together and make something of and have givin it a name and are try to EDUCATE people just the same as APBT people do with their breed.
> 
> But I really think the APBT community needs to stop being so hypocritical and blaming other BREEDS for its problems, that where here long before the bully.


:clap::goodpost::clap:
yayyy! i agree 100%


----------



## Oldskool Brent

american_pit13 said:


> Ok.... I am at the end of my rope here.
> 
> First off how many people in this thread can read? I am wondering because I see several people complaining that Bullies are not APBTS and throwing a fit.
> 
> The whole point of this thread was the difference in the 2 Breeds so obviously its already clear that they are not APBTS. No one was calling them APBTS, one person asked what the difference was and that was explained. MOVE ON!
> 
> As for all the APBT VS Bully crap going on GROW UP.
> 
> APBT's had issues long before bullies where here and now Bullies suffer from the same BSL issues they are not the cause of ANY BSL issues.
> 
> Many gamebred dogs where mixed with other dogs AFTER the APBT was established as a breed so why not call them mutts???
> 
> The American Bully is a breed that has been started ( all breeds come from somewhere) Now obviously they where not started with the best intentions or any NEEDED purpose, but they are here get over it.
> 
> The only thing that the American Bully does to the APBT is confuse uneducated people about the breeds. With the ABKC going the bully community is separating and trying to clear that up and get everything straight.
> 
> I also think its extremely hypocritical to sit and call American bullies all fat, lazy, sluggish, and miss proportioned. You are sitting there and grouping all these dogs together and bashing them even though you people don't like the APBT grouped together and bashed........ So what gives you the right to do it to the American Bully?
> 
> APBT owners throw a fit over all APBT owners getting grouped together by what the public thinks we are, but some how its right for you to group all the Ambully owners together for what you THINK they are?
> 
> I see way to many people wanting to pass of the blame of whats going on with the APBT on to everything and anything..
> 
> There has been issues with the APBT for much longer than the bully has been here and why is that????
> 
> IRRESPONSIBLE PEOPLE. AND IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDERS.
> 
> Now the American bully has been created and whats there problem????
> 
> IRRESPONSIBLE PEOPLE. AND IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDERS.
> 
> The only people I still see bringing up Bullies with the APBT are the APBT people and people who actually just don't know the difference.
> 
> Bully people have moved on and are trying to get this breed together and make something of and have givin it a name and are try to EDUCATE people just the same as APBT people do with their breed.
> 
> But I really think the APBT community needs to stop being so hypocritical and blaming other BREEDS for its problems, that where here long before the bully.


Good post, but I blame the breeders, and the current crop of people propogating it to record levels, the market is super saturated with "Razor's Edge & Gotti" whether they came from their kennel or not. Like I said earlier, the bully is just what I consider the epitom*e* of the problem. The sad part is, we're not even at the climax, I'd say the climax is 10-15 years off. And no disrespect, the only place I see anyone trying to differentiate the breeds is on breed specific websites. You type in "ADBA Pit Bull Puppies For Sale" and you'll get a 5:1 ratio of bulls to pits with an emphasis on blues.

The old pit dogmen sure as h*ll weren't saints, and they sure as h*ll weren't scholars by and large, but they knew how to breed dogs. And while it's been overexaggerated how they killed every manbiter, they killed the majority of them.


----------



## American_Pit13

Oldskool Brent said:


> Good post, but I blame the breeders, and the current crop of people propogating it to record levels, the market is super saturated with "Razor's Edge & Gotti" whether they came from their kennel or not. Like I said earlier, the bully is just what I consider the epitom*e* of the problem. The sad part is, we're not even at the climax, I'd say the climax is 10-15 years off. And no disrespect, the only place I see anyone trying to differentiate the breeds is on breed specific websites. You type in "ADBA Pit Bull Puppies For Sale" and you'll get a 5:1 ratio of bulls to pits with an emphasis on blues.
> 
> The old pit dogmen sure as hell weren't saints, and they sure as hell weren't scholars by and large, but they knew how to breed dogs. And while it's been overexaggerated how they killed every manbiter, they killed the majority of them.


 I very much blame the breeders. If the breeders bred properly to begin with, and homed dogs properly you wouldn't have bad owners or improperly bred dogs.

I also agree that not everyone is making the switch in name but many are and it is catching on and many Bully breeders refer to there dogs as American Bullies. Now yes alot of them do add in things about APB, but really when they have papers from a "legitimate" registry that say these dogs are APBT you are gonna see the name hang around with some of those bully people. The ABKC in new, but give it time and more and more bully breeders will switch over to getting things straight about the 2 breeds.


----------



## los44

american_pit13 said:


> I very much blame the breeders. If the breeders bred properly to begin with, and homed dogs properly you wouldn't have bad owners or improperly bred dogs.
> 
> I also agree that not everyone is making the switch in name but many are and it is catching on and many Bully breeders refer to there dogs as American Bullies. Now yes alot of them do add in things about APB, but really when they have papers from a "legitimate" registry that say these dogs are APBT you are gonna see the name hang around with some of those bully people. The ABKC in new, but give it time and more and more bully breeders will switch over to getting things straight about the 2 breeds.


:goodpost::goodpost: im on the bully boards and i tell them the same thing, claim your dog for what it is. a major problem i have with bully breeders is they also inbreed alot and imo the majority do it just to stack peds not realizing what they are doing(fault, medical conditions). i have no problem with line breeding when done correctly by the right people but im not a big fan of straight up inbreeding, though i have seen some nice outcomes from it. i have my issues with bully breeders but i do believe they are heading in the right direction.

i dont think they will ever get rid of the true apbt, imho the true apbt is chameleon it changes with time, conforms to whatever.


----------



## razors_edge

mygirlmaile said:


> Im 100% in agreement with that as well. When people ask me if Maile's a pit bull I inform them she's a Bully...THEN then ask what that is...THATS hard to explain. Some people dont get it. Lol.


u my best friend mailie.......i have the same problems ppl tell me nice pitbull and i say no she a bully and thyre like whats that and even if i explained it to them they wouldnt understand


----------



## undrea_polk

*3rd ward dre*

i really dont know


----------



## undrea_polk

what is a thread


----------



## gamer

There is a HUGE difference and I consider them a completely separate breed. Am bullies are short heavy dogs that could never do what Pit bulls were bred to do. Unfortunately the APBT has been so distorted that we have actually like 3 separate breeds going on here.


----------



## Czar

this was some good reading ..I'm gonna be bold about it and say I"m not really a fan of bullies..now don't get me wrong I do however thing some are great lookiing , for instance pike great looking dog...I just dont like the face of people breeding these dogs for more money, and most of the ones aren't really a sight to look at nor do they have much drive and agility..now again I'm not speaking for every bully.. I"M more for the apbt's, but I do not hate bully's , just dont really like they whole concept behind them I"m hung like a gnat incase anyone wanted to know


----------



## rednose504

Oldskool Brent said:


> Just the same, I'd like to see the breed go away or have a full on name change that doesn't have bull or american in the name. Then saturate the TV for 1 solid week with nothing but programs about the differences between the two and that any pit bull over 80 pounds is not a pit bull, and 80 was being nice. :doggy:


couldnt agree more


----------



## rednose504

and that porky dog looks like a fat hippo


----------



## rednose504

this video basically compares the apbt and bully and it just about sums it up


----------



## Czar

whats the login name rednose i want to see that video


----------



## buzhunter

Ya, you're right. That about sums it up. That black dog should have never been put in that situation. Can't blame anybody but the owner. He put him there.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

rednose504 said:


> and that porky dog looks like a fat hippo


This is a great way to find yourself in the can around here.


----------



## gamer

steph290689 said:


> but umm bullys aren't ukc registered or adba or anything is it?
> are they just mutts?
> what kennel club recognises bullys?
> the reason am asking is i have a gottiline pitbull pup and i just want to know how to classify him as a apbt(what it says on his ukc papers) or a bully because hes gottiline?


Actually the AADR will register them they are trying to show people they are a different breed so they register them as American Bullies and if they are crossed with a AADR reg pit bull then they get no papers as they will then be a mix breed. I would register him as an american bully with the AADR or the registry they started.


----------



## gamer

pitbulllover27870 said:


> lol i wonder if chinaman was really that shinny lol.. he's soo shinny in that pic lmao


He is conditioned in that photo so he actually would weigh more at chain weight.


----------



## vdubbinya

gamer said:


> Actually the AADR will register them they are trying to show people they are a different breed so they register them as American Bullies and if they are crossed with a AADR reg pit bull then they get no papers as they will then be a mix breed. I would register him as an american bully with the AADR or the registry they started.


you dont know much about what your saying do you. Most american bullies are registered with abda, ukc, or abkc.


----------



## gamer

vdubbinya said:


> you dont know much about what your saying do you. Most american bullies are registered with abda, ukc, or abkc.


Not as American Bullies, they aer registered as APBT or staffs


----------



## vdubbinya

abkc was created FOR the american bullies.....


----------



## gamer

vdubbinya said:


> abkc was created FOR the american bullies.....


Yeah I was just suggesting that she register it as an American Bully is all and I knwo the AADR registers them and has been around awhile that is all.


----------



## vdubbinya

AADR isnt a registery that i would put my faith/time/money in. that is all.
kinda like a CKC....


----------



## reddoggy

Steph. Keep your UKC papers, it's a good way to track lineage. No he's not APBT, but he might not even be considered a bully. There's some grey areas from poor breeding practices and also there are throw backs from litters that cause tweeners. Just call it a pit bull or a bully, which ever you want. If you don't plan on showing or breeding, no reason to register with anyone else. Your UKC papers say APBT because they don't recognize the American Bully at this time.


----------



## gamer

vdubbinya said:


> AADR isnt a registery that i would put my faith/time/money in. that is all.
> kinda like a CKC....


:rofl: really? like the CKC that is funny stuff there. AADR is a reputable registry started by a man who has more experience with the breed than most will ever learn in a lifetime. Nothing like the CKC.


----------



## vdubbinya

they register merles...........as apbts.......same thing right? lol


----------



## reddoggy

Has anyone typed in aadr pit bulls at yahoo? it's laughable. BFKC is questionable. The only thing YAHOO came up with was a cattle registry.


----------



## buzhunter

Well, he did say they'd register.... just messing with you.


----------



## reddoggy

Aghahaha! man, may as well go CKC, it's cheaper. AGHA, I dont even know, I just looked up the bfkc and turned my head. W/e I'm kinda Hasselhoff right now.


----------



## gamer

reddoggy you are funny! I see if people are bad mouthing what I say its ok but when someone says that a bully is sloppy you close the thread :clap: oh well I googled and yahood and didnt see much wrong with the dogs.


----------



## performanceknls

The AADR was sold recently and they are trying to make it a more reputable registry. I have been to several AADR shows and they register bullies, APBT's, and patterdales. The AADR standard for APBT's is much like the ADBA. They also have wp, tread races, and hang time competitions. The AADR is big in some areas and they always seem to put on a nice show. I think as time goes by they will grow bigger but right now they are small and still trying to earn respect. I really respect the fact they understand the APBT's and Bullies are two breeds. I might be wrong but I think if you own a bullies that has ADBA or UKC paperwork and fits the bully standard you can register it as a bully. ABKC is welcome as well I am sure.
ALL AMERICAN DOG REGISTRY,LLC

BFKC is used by many ppl still and they only except ADBA or UKC paperwork. They have a good reputation and many ppl who breed gamebred dogs will only use BFKC.

I have several dogs registered with UKC, ADBA, BFKC, and AADR because I compete in the shows, I think BFKC does not have shows they are strictly a registry or last time I looked they did not have shows.

The CKC is a joke because you do not need registration from another registry to get paperwork so you could register a mutt.
I think for a while the AADR was like that but they have since cleaned up their act and are working on building the registry.


----------



## Firehazard

IMO this is original BULLY~ all should be as he~
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2284] :: RAZORS EDGE THROWIN KNUCKLES (UKC)

A large game bred dog~ APBT not a bully.ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [135335] :: FREAKY DEAC

Heres a first generation AmStaff~ All Pit! LOL Corvino/Tacoma as Colby/Ruffian 
Pedigree Of :TACOMA JACK'S REPLICA

Bandogues.. Whopper family dogs are all down from Parkers Bouncer who sired Eddingtons Whopper Line... 120lb APBT/Dogue De Bordeaux Pit Mongrel... http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=19381

All these dogs are registered as APBTs as well as the name to diverge them from APBTs excluding the Bingo dog(just showing don't need to outcross to other breeds, there are large game bred dogs). The bullys are in a ShtStorm as the AmStaff and APBT were back in the founding of the AKC and UKC do to many opinions and a$*holes. Classic bully is a well built AmStaff, XXL worthless no one is really promoting XXL's other than K9 crews, Pigmys, lol well we all know thats the type of breeding that resulted in the failure of the English Bulldog. Bullys are not the workers APBTs are. Simply put APBTs can beat any breed at what it was bred to do, then whip em' when he's done... (L.Colby)


----------



## gamer

performanceknls said:


> The AADR was sold recently and they are trying to make it a more reputable registry. I have been to several AADR shows and they register bullies, APBT's, and patterdales. The AADR standard for APBT's is much like the ADBA. They also have wp, tread races, and hang time competitions. The AADR is big in some areas and they always seem to put on a nice show. I think as time goes by they will grow bigger but right now they are small and still trying to earn respect. I really respect the fact they understand the APBT's and Bullies are two breeds. I might be wrong but I think if you own a bullies that has ADBA or UKC paperwork and fits the bully standard you can register it as a bully. ABKC is welcome as well I am sure.
> ALL AMERICAN DOG REGISTRY,LLC
> 
> BFKC is used by many ppl still and they only except ADBA or UKC paperwork. They have a good reputation and many ppl who breed gamebred dogs will only use BFKC.
> 
> I have several dogs registered with UKC, ADBA, BFKC, and AADR because I compete in the shows, I think BFKC does not have shows they are strictly a registry or last time I looked they did not have shows.
> 
> The CKC is a joke because you do not need registration from another registry to get paperwork so you could register a mutt.
> I think for a while the AADR was like that but they have since cleaned up their act and are working on building the registry.


He!L the UKC and ADBA and AKC have had open registrations so you could register a dog with no papers with just a picture. I like the AADR and will look into the BFKC when I get my pup. It should be ADBA already so I will register it with the other registries I find good.


----------



## performanceknls

Let's not let this turn ugly please or the thread will be closed. Bullies are trying to separate themselves from the APBT and I think that is great. While I know Colby was comparing them to APBT's in the [] Most bully owners are trying to promote them as family pets not working dogs. While I know some do work they were not intended to replace the APBT as a working dog but be a family pet.


----------



## gamer

performanceknls said:


> Let's not let this turn ugly please or the thread will be closed. Bullies are trying to separate themselves from the APBT and I think that is great. While I know Colby was comparing them to APBT's in the [] Most bully owners are trying to promote them as family pets not working dogs. While I know some do work they were not intended to replace the APBT as a working dog but be a family pet.


I think that them becoming their own breed is awesome sauce. I cant wait until they are registered across he board as am bullies. Go them :woof:


----------



## buzhunter

Now, that's change I could believe in.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo

I own a bully that is worked with who is also a family pet. She knows when it's time for work and when it's time to be chill. She's training for cgc/therapy and weight pull (nothing big time just want her to be able to work around the yard when needed)


----------



## Ottis Driftwood

Oldskool Brent said:


> Don't inform me of anything, it's hard enough to understand your writing as is. The people that made this breed, continue this breed, *and breed for size have doomed this breed.* Their close proximity to people, i.e; urban America and inner cities is a problem too. Those dogs aren't pits, never will be pits, and I'm sorry you think they are and sorrier that the ADBA is in need of money enough to accept them as pits. A bully may be a fine dog, I'll never know, and that's not my point anyways. You buy your massive dog and name it after some ghetto carpart or some biblical demon and I'll stick to ~45 pound pits named Daisy that actually change people's minds about the breeds and owners.


Just a ramblin off at the mouth is what this dude sounds like.................:rofl:


----------



## Teekospits

You right vdubbinya i agree with you. My girl in my avatar is razoredge/watchdog and she not like the ones you see now. she more of the the size when razoredge first started. wha other people do to the breed we cant help but what the breed suppose to be is what that matter.


----------



## dblackwell187

thats a VERY beautiful dog, regardless of blood line or whatever the bickering is over that dog is absolutely stunning.


----------

